# Plowing with a Toro Zero Turn Mower



## notchy

Hi.
I had a question in regards to thinking about getting a Toro Zero turn.
One of the following models

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/riding-mowers/timecutter-ss4225-74721

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/riding-mowers/timecutter-ss4250-74723

Would the hp be enough to plow snow with this as i live in
*Buffalo*
?

What blade would you recommend using?


----------



## icudoucme

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...XtJSH_jKeRqzT_wBjJiM13A5LjA31ySP-caAmrQ8P8HAQ


----------



## notchy

Anybody has any input about horsepower is enough for the plow?


----------



## JMHConstruction

I've never done it, nor seen it in person. I know I've read a few threads on here about it and there are some videos online. You might be able to get help from those.


----------



## seville009

I think you'd have an issue with traction, not horsepower. I've seen videos of people plowing with zero turns, but all in flat areas with just a few inches of powdery snow. I can't imagine trying to deal with Buffalo lake effect with one. 

I have a Ferris mower that easily gets stuck in squishy areas if the lawn when mowing. I carry my tractor key with me until July each summer when mowing in case I have to yank it out.


----------



## framer1901

Exmark 60" Z with 25hp Kohler

Pushes way more snow than you'd think, acts nothing like they do on grass

Toro makes a Grandstand that is designed to put a plow on but from the mowers you are selecting, this is all way over the budget.


----------



## framer1901

Exmark 60" Z with 25hp Kohler

Pushes way more snow than you'd think, acts nothing like they do on grass

Toro makes a Grandstand that is designed to put a plow on but from the mowers you are selecting, this is all way over the budget.
View attachment 170183


----------



## leolkfrm

why? :hammerhead:


----------



## cjames808

Must love the mower.


----------



## framer1901

Why? Time is money, that thing did the work of 3 or more people. People, hard finding people that want to shovel, with that you have to find a few less. I know what that Z did, the Groundsmaster is probably 18-24" shorter overall making it that much better.

Must love that mower? Finding year round work for equipment is what I love.

Look at the money spent on UTV's, mini tractors or specialty units. For a couple hundred bucks, I had something semi comparable in the winter season, that fit my budget.


----------



## leolkfrm

i would think that between the snow and salt it would ruin a good mower in a hurry, might as well get a decent blower


----------



## framer1901

leolkfrm said:


> i would think that between the snow and salt it would ruin a good mower in a hurry, might as well get a decent blower


Absolutely right on that, used it two years and we only salted maybe half year with it. Curious how the Grandstands look after a bit. We didn't take the best of care with it always either though.....


----------

